# duck and turkey call from bigdowdy



## davduckman2010 (Sep 25, 2015)

just received my stabilized fbe burl call and pen blanks from Rodney - bigdowdy with a turkey slate call kit in ambrosia maple and a duck call in fbe burl that he made . there beautiful Rodney outstanding finnish many thanks my friend. the blanks are awesome as well . will be looking for someone to cast them now and get some more calls in trade for some thanks for all your help ill be getting even you know

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 25, 2015)

Sharp calls! The finish looks primo...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Glad you like um Duck. Those blanks are gonna yield some great looking stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

